# Headed to Rosarito



## DWhitchurch (Sep 19, 2011)

My wife and I are headed your way the last 2 weeks in Sept on a scouting trip. We need a little, or a lot of advice. We will be flying into San Diego on Sun the 16th of September. Planning on taking the train to TJ and either taking the bus to Rosarito or renting a car and driving. 1st question are their rental cars avabile at a fair rate in either Ensanada, Rosarito or TJ? Recommendations please.

We will want to rent a condo or furnished home for a week or so while looking for a long term place, any hints? Who would you suggest for a real estate agent?

We plan on home seeking half of each day and relaxing the rest of the time. We are both retired and have been looking forward to this move for a long time. I’ve been there before. My wife has not but she has bought into the idea whole heartedly. 
We have limited spanish but are learning more. Can anyone recommend a storage facility where we could put a few house hold things while deciding on our permanent home we realize it make take a few months or years to find the “right” place to buy, lease or rent. 

Would love to buy lunch for a couple who would answer dumb questions from want to be expats contact me here or at DWhitchurchatgmaildotcom


----------



## Velia Rivas (Jan 24, 2011)

_Hi from Rosarito,
Good Morning and Happy Mother's Day,
I sent you a response to your private email address.
Have a wonderful Sunday!
Velia Amparo Rivas_


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

DWhitchurch said:


> My wife and I are headed your way the last 2 weeks in Sept on a scouting trip. We need a little, or a lot of advice. We will be flying into San Diego on Sun the 16th of September. Planning on taking the train to TJ and either taking the bus to Rosarito or renting a car and driving. 1st question are their rental cars avabile at a fair rate in either Ensanada, Rosarito or TJ? Recommendations please.
> 
> We will want to rent a condo or furnished home for a week or so while looking for a long term place, any hints? Who would you suggest for a real estate agent?
> 
> ...


How long have you spent, to date, in your targeted location?

It's better to get a feel for what it's like to live there, before you start looking at homes.


----------



## stilltraveling (May 7, 2012)

Rosarito, B.C.? Really? Have you been there in the last decade? It's essentially a suburb of Tijuana now. Definitely not what it used to be. Lost the small town charm in the late 90s. Even has a Walmart now. 

Have you checked out Ensenada (or points even further south)? Mulege now is what Rosarito was 10 years ago (though there's no surf on that side of the peninsula).


----------



## DWhitchurch (Sep 19, 2011)

stilltraveling said:


> Rosarito, B.C.? Really? Have you been there in the last decade? It's essentially a suburb of Tijuana now. Definitely not what it used to be. Lost the small town charm in the late 90s. Even has a Walmart now.
> 
> Have you checked out Ensenada (or points even further south)? Mulege now is what Rosarito was 10 years ago (though there's no surf on that side of the peninsula).


Ensanada is very much on our list and the smaller areas. We will have 10 days this time


----------



## jasavak (Nov 22, 2011)

Did you know you will be arriving on Mexican indepence day ? Expect encountering many hangovers from the festivals . They start the party the evening of the 15th and it lasts late into the night .

I was house hunting in Rosarito two months ago and was impessed with a villa in Calafia that was for sale for $160,000 .


----------

